# case officer assigned and job verfication



## hamadaahmed2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all, that's the first thread fro me here . i have assigned case officer yesterday i am category 3 (accountant) , the CO asked to provide more evidence for work experience such as bank statement, salary slip , taxation document and contact.
I have been working as accountant for a small company for 2 and half years and i have left that company almost 3 years now , my salary was paid in cash into my account ,so there is no salary slip and the other problem the bank account the money was deposit in i closed it long time ago and it is not active anymore . and the time i left that company i had a problem with owner of the company, i don't even know if that company still running or closed , any advice with what i should do .thanks


----------



## Dhawal (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,
The CO will definitely ask for supporting documents to assess you further. How did you get ur ACS code without proper documentation?
Also can you tell when us when you lodged you application and which visa type?

Dhawal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum hamad. I am sorry I really can't answer your questions. The best advice I can give you is that you should talk with an immigration agent soon. But I DO have some questions I would like to ask you if you don't mind. When did you lodge your application? Also, hamad ahmed sounds very much like a Pakistani name. Do you have any relationship with Pakistan? Sorry in advance if I sound too presumptuous.


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

My boss also had some issues wid me therefore i provided the statutory declaration with reference letters from 02 seniors on letterhead. My bank account was also closed but I went to the branch manager & after a week he managed to arrange a statement wid the help of bank's IT deptt.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

hamadaahmed2009 said:


> Hi all, that's the first thread fro me here . i have assigned case officer yesterday i am category 3 (accountant) , the CO asked to provide more evidence for work experience such as bank statement, salary slip , taxation document and contact.
> I have been working as accountant for a small company for 2 and half years and i have left that company almost 3 years now , my salary was paid in cash into my account ,so there is no salary slip and the other problem the bank account the money was deposit in i closed it long time ago and it is not active anymore . and the time i left that company i had a problem with owner of the company, i don't even know if that company still running or closed , any advice with what i should do .thanks


Well, you have three options as I can see

1) Find your employer and ask for reference
2) Contact your Bank and check with the manager like 'matchless' has said
3) Collect all the evidence you have at the moment and get a notary certificate or statutory declaration

act fast....


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

my case officer did not ask anything for my previous company, he explicitly mentioned that he need proof of work for last 1 year.
You can send proof of current company and if case officer not satisfied with the documents he will let you know. In reply to that you can mention that you don't have documents for first company etc.


----------



## khawar_javed (Apr 13, 2011)

What are the documents required to prove the work experience? Is an experience letter, salary slip, and contract enough as a proof? My company pays in cash so bank statement or tax returns are not valid for me.

In the guideline only salary slip is mentioned.


----------



## hamadaahmed2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> my case officer did not ask anything for my previous company, he explicitly mentioned that he need proof of work for last 1 year.
> You can send proof of current company and if case officer not satisfied with the documents he will let you know. In reply to that you can mention that you don't have documents for first company etc.


Many thanks guys for your contribution my case officer mentioned he want proof of 3 years before of the application date, in case i can't provide any further proof for the old company, may he accept if i provide proof of current employment ?.


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

hamadaahmed2009 said:


> Many thanks guys for your contribution my case officer mentioned he want proof of 3 years before of the application date, in case i can't provide any further proof for the old company, may he accept if i provide proof of current employment ?.



I guess it won't be enough if CO has clearly mentioned the proof of 3 years before application date. What other evidence u had already submitted wid ur application, as I've also applied as an accountant.


----------



## hamadaahmed2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

matchless said:


> I guess it won't be enough if CO has clearly mentioned the proof of 3 years before application date. What other evidence u had already submitted wid ur application, as I've also applied as an accountant.


I provided experience letter state my duties , start date and terminate date .
do you think if i explain every thing to the case officer in writing will he accept it ?and the other problem i am not currently in the country where i get this experience .so it is difficult to get much evidence now .


----------



## Achilles (Apr 12, 2011)

hamadaahmed2009 said:


> I provided experience letter state my duties , start date and terminate date .
> do you think if i explain every thing to the case officer in writing will he accept it ?and the other problem i am not currently in the country where i get this experience .so it is difficult to get much evidence now .


Dude, you need statutory declaration in your case. Write everything in a letter and get it certified by a notary officer


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

In worst case you have to write the reason why you cannot submit documents from your previous company, statuary declaration can work in your case if you know any colleague who can sign the document.
I don't have much knowledge about banking procedures but if it is possible then re-open/re-new your back account and get the statement.


----------



## hamadaahmed2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> In worst case you have to write the reason why you cannot submit documents from your previous company, statuary declaration can work in your case if you know any colleague who can sign the document.
> I don't have much knowledge about banking procedures but if it is possible then re-open/re-new your back account and get the statement.


The problem is i left that company almost 3 years ago and by the time i left that company i didn't even think that i am going to migrate to Australia so i didn't pay attention to get as much evidence , i applied for the Australian migration after 1 year from leaving the company , all i get is the experience letter that i provided with my application .and the other problem that i left that country where i was working and i believe it will be difficult to get further evidence from that company .I think i have to find a good migration agent to assist me in that case as it is getting very complicated i wish everything is going to be ok as i spend too much money and effort to migrate to Australia .do you believe the migration agent can really help me to sort this problem out .


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

hamadaahmed2009 said:


> The problem is i left that company almost 3 years ago and by the time i left that company i didn't even think that i am going to migrate to Australia so i didn't pay attention to get as much evidence , i applied for the Australian migration after 1 year from leaving the company , all i get is the experience letter that i provided with my application .and the other problem that i left that country where i was working and i believe it will be difficult to get further evidence from that company .I think i have to find a good migration agent to assist me in that case as it is getting very complicated i wish everything is going to be ok as i spend too much money and effort to migrate to Australia .do you believe the migration agent can really help me to sort this problem out .


We can't say whether a migration agent can resolve the problem and get u the visa or not, but under the circumstances they are best placed to provide you with an expert opinion. Make sure that any agent you approach is MARA certified. Also make sure that the agent holds a law degree or can somehow provide expert legal advice. The agents worth their salt will lodge a court case in Australia if your case gets rejected and thus provide you with maximum chance of presenting your case. Best of luck!!!


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

Did you file tax returns for those missing years? If you did, you should be able to get your returns and statements thru your govt agency. So even though the company paid you in cash, you should at least have filed taxes. If you didn't, then they may not see your experience as "real" experience, but practice. Also, you may have opened up a can of worms as no country wants people who didn't file taxes.


----------



## hamadaahmed2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

sollie said:


> Did you file tax returns for those missing years? If you did, you should be able to get your returns and statements thru your govt agency. So even though the company paid you in cash, you should at least have filed taxes. If you didn't, then they may not see your experience as "real" experience, but practice. Also, you may have opened up a can of worms as no country wants people who didn't file taxes.


No i didn't pay tax at all, as my salary was little to pay and i didn't even worried to pay tax.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

hamadaahmed2009 said:


> No i didn't pay tax at all, as my salary was little to pay and i didn't even worried to pay tax.


since there is no record of your work activity, which is usually proved by tax returns, then you can't claim that as work experience. Remember, to DIAC, professional means that you were paid for the work that you did. If you can't prove this, then they may not grant you the visa. 

If I were you, I'd go speak to a migration agent as soon as possible. An agent is in a better position to help you


----------



## ibarry (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi guys.i have read your posts and am a bit in a similar case.i have applied for a 176 family sponsorship visa on 9th DEC 2010.am a priority 3 applicant.
I have been working for a company where i was paid by cheque.but the cheque was cashed by me and only part of the amount was deposit on my account.the thing is i change the cheque then deposit some amount on my account.The company has all his legal papers and registration number.I also had my pay slip given to me every month.
i have sent all the evidence like work reference letter, pay slips and job description to DIAC when applying.
do you think this will be sufficient to prove my recent work experience?
cause am thinking if they will ask me for bank statement then it will be an issue to prove them.

any ideas or thing that i can do to prove them?


----------



## atifrabb (Jun 4, 2012)

*advise required*

Dear Hammad,
Hope you have been through with the process of immigration. I am in the same situation as yours. Kindly guide me as I do not have the poof of my salary for the year 2002-2005. Looking forward towards an early response from your side. kindly email me at atifrabb at the rate of hotmail dot com


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

matchless said:


> I guess it won't be enough if CO has clearly mentioned the proof of 3 years before application date. What other evidence u had already submitted wid ur application, as I've also applied as an accountant.


*matchless* I had put 5 years as working experience. But my CO asked to give proofs for 8 years of experience. I have reviewed my application summary and I had selected 5 years. I have documents for 5 years. I have got a letter from my employer (with contact details of the signing authority) and bank statements. Will this be enough?


----------

